# Corsair H100



## MPH_the_Legend (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!!!

Ich habe ein Problem bzw versteh es nicht!!!

Ich habe wie oben genannt eine Corsair H100. Die Anschlüsse vom Kühlkopf hinweg sind mir nicht ganz geheuer. Und zwar gibt es dort eien 3 - Pin Stecker welcher für den CPU_fan zu ständig ist jedoch ist nur einer der drei belegt und die anderen zwei gehen in so einen Stromanschluss? wo muss ich jetzt was anschließen?

MFG


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Juni 2012)

Bitte hier fragen. Dafür gibt es ja den Sammelthread...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

